# Question.. Help!



## Benderjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

Earlier this evening I grabbed my girlfriend's belly. She let out a yelp and we discovered that along the underbelly, at the part where the belly meets the pubic mound the skin had torn. It's been lightly bleeding for about an hour and a half. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Why would this happen? I even gave her some cheesecake in hopes of stopping the bleeding, but it hasn't worked. What should I do?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 16, 2007)

Creases anywhere on the body can do that when pulled forcefully. Put some antibiotic cream on it and it will heal.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm moving this to the health forum where you might get more input.


p.s. was this a serious question? The cheesecake comment has me thinking it might not be...


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 16, 2007)

He may have meant cheesecloth? Maybe?


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras (Sep 16, 2007)

cheesecake? LOL good lord man

yeah...hope she's ok!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 16, 2007)

Benderjoe said:


> I even *gave her some cheesecake in hopes of stopping the bleeding*



Yes, of course. High calorie dessert foods... known coagulant.

_valuable _post.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 16, 2007)

What a stupid post, cheesecake to stop bleeding. 

Im so sorry you aren't moderating the health forums any more Samantha, I have had pleasure navigating here, your thread ideas, indexes, very good and sensible advice were very reassuring and kept things on a good level. 

I hope this idiotic thread gets deleted now.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 16, 2007)

Benderjoe said:


> Earlier this evening I grabbed my girlfriend's belly. She let out a yelp and we discovered that along the underbelly, at the part where the belly meets the pubic mound the skin had torn. It's been lightly bleeding for about an hour and a half. Has this ever happened to anyone else? Why would this happen? I even gave her some cheesecake in hopes of stopping the bleeding, but it hasn't worked. What should I do?



If you are truly serious, the obvious answer is to take her to the doctor. A wound in a a belly fold could easly become infected, as it is a bacteria proned area. It needs to be seen by a health professional.

If this is not a serious question, you better tread lightly we are watching your future posts.

/moderator


----------



## QtPatooti (Sep 16, 2007)

This happens to me regularly - I have to be very careful there and at the skin crease inside the top of my thighs - I have always wondered if the skin is just weak there. Washing with a washcloth tears the skin very easily. When that happens I put antibiotic salve on it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> This happens to me regularly - I have to be very careful there and at the skin crease inside the top of my thighs - I have always wondered if the skin is just weak there. Washing with a washcloth tears the skin very easily. When that happens I put antibiotic salve on it.



Exactly... despite the cheesecake line (is it not possible to lay a joke into a serious query? Even if he's full of shit, it's a question that could EASILY apply to many others here), it's a perfectly legit question and thing that happens to a lot of big women. The line under my belly is very tender and I usually break it open a few times a year with a washcloth or even a towel after my shower. I've had a young and very overeager FA (long time ago) run his fingertips along under my belly with WAY too much force and you almost had to peel me off the ceiling. 

Usually it will bleed a very tiny bit or be a bit moist for a couple of days, but nothing that some antibiotic and "hands off" time won't heal up. If it changes color, becomes more painful, spreads, etc... then you should see a dr. immediately. 

It hurts like a really bad paper cut on a knuckle or something.. it stings and keeps opening up, pain in the ass they are.


----------



## Risible (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, I'm not sure if your post is legit or not, Benderjoe, but if it's not, then this info is for the other ladies who have posted here.

I have the same problem. That skin on the underside of the apron is very delicate and friable. It is easily injured; sometimes just touching it gently will abrade it and cause fluids to form and sometimes bleed a tiny bit. I saw my doctor about it. He felt it was intertrigonal dermatitis and prescribed betamethasone (a topical steroid available by prescription) and OTC clotrimazole 1%, a topical cream. I still use the betamethasone on an as-needed basis.


----------



## Benderjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

The question was legit. 

My girlfriend actually made the post in question because I was too appalled by the idea that I had just ripped my girlfriend's under-stomach open to have a coherent thought. She's always said she's delicate but I've always equated her to more of a harbor chick. Go figure.

The cheesecake thing was a joke. Like how you'd give a kid with a scraped knee a sucker, you'd give a weightgain enthusiast bbw with a cut underbelly cheesecake. I can see your confusion though, if its not one of RV's amazing cartoons humor seems to be lost on these boards.

As an update, the area was just as (I believe Ann Marie) had put it this morning-- red, irritated, and moist. Girlfriend was snoring contently as normal.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im so sorry you aren't moderating the health forums any more Samantha, I have had pleasure navigating here, your thread ideas, indexes, very good and sensible advice were very reassuring and kept things on a good level.


 
I had to check the bottom of the board to see if this was correct. Samantha - I thought you did a wonderful job moderating the health board. I agree with Ruby regarding the indexes and resources, etc. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 17, 2007)

Benderjoe said:


> The question was legit.
> 
> My girlfriend actually made the post in question because I was too appalled by the idea that I had just ripped my girlfriend's under-stomach open to have a coherent thought. She's always said she's delicate but I've always equated her to more of a harbor chick. Go figure.
> 
> ...



No need for insults on the humour, I enjoy real humour on the boards all the time.


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, I totally got the fact that he was joking about the cheesecake! But I have had the problem once or twice, usually behind my knees from doing some stupid aerobics or sports. Put some neosporin type ointment on it and don't wear anything that pulls on the skin.


----------

